# Which Brisket? Trimmed or untrimmed?



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Which do you prefer? If untrimmed how do you prep? Trim before or after smoking? Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Untrimmed for me. Put a lite coat of bonding agent ie Worchestershire or yellow mustard or olive oil and a heavy dose of good dry rub. I do all the trimming after smoking when I cut it. Fats where the flavors at IMO.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Untrimmed for cooking, trim after smoking. Live2fish has it right, the flavor (and a lot of the juices) are in the fat.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Untrimmed.................


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

untrimmed for me


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

untrimmed, fat side up while cooking, 220 degrees, 45min/pound, eat, yummmmmm


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> untrimmed, fat side up while cooking, 220 degrees, 45min/pound, eat, yummmmmm


x2...... this weekend.........can not wait:cheers:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Untrimmed, choice. 


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trimmed. OK untrimmed. I just wanted to be different!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have done well with it either way. I prefer to trim it myself. There is plenty of fat in the point of the brisket, and if you leave all the fat on, you will not get a good bark formation where the fat cap is, so you are better off trimming it down. The flat side does not have enough fat, so I leave all of that fat on. I have seen store trimmed briskets trimmed down too much. You pay a lot more too.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've done it either way. If I don't want to cook for 8-10 hours I have been known to buy a trimmed point (weighs 3-4 lbs usually) so I can cook that and feed me and a couple friends. 

But I've never bought a whole trimmed brisket. Doubt I will.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

untrimmed....like said above, flavor in the fat and you can trim if needed when done.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

leave my fat alone!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> I have done well with it either way. I prefer to trim it myself. There is plenty of fat in the point of the brisket, and if you leave all the fat on, you will not get a good bark formation where the fat cap is, so you are better off trimming it down. The flat side does not have enough fat, so I leave all of that fat on. I have seen store trimmed briskets trimmed down too much. You pay a lot more too.


X2!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Been smoking trimmed briskets for years. Good smoke ring throughout the whole brisket, always juicy, and always tender. There's enough fat on a trimmed brisket as long as it's done right. The thin section of fat over the flat should be left intact.

You're wasting money on all the fat on the cap. You end up tossing most of it out anyways.


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't have to waist the fat, just eat it, the Aggie's say it's ok.

Texas A&M University scientists gave a big thumbs up to barbecued beef brisket, saying the mainstay of he-man Texas cuisine is loaded with the same type of healthy fat found in olive or canola oil.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stick to a 12-14# brisket , no larger and one that bends over well will be leaner than a stiff one.............cold fat doesn't bend as well

trim only the obvious large clods of fat down, leave the rest


----------

